# Laptops ranked, in durability



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://lifehacker.com/computer-manu...medium=recirculation&utm_campaign=wednesdayAM


----------



## carloborja (Nov 20, 2013)

In a world where not everyone is a tech nerd, customer service is a big thing. 

This is why Apple excels and stands out by a margin.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, but as a tech myself, I like to get under the hood and fix/replace what needs fixing/replacing.........can't do that on apple...


----------



## carloborja (Nov 20, 2013)

valis said:


> yeah, but as a tech myself, I like to get under the hood and fix/replace what needs fixing/replacing.........can't do that on apple...


Fair enough. I guess that holds true for most of the community in here.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

What holds true for most of the community here?


----------



## carloborja (Nov 20, 2013)

ekim68 said:


> What holds true for most of the community here?


Was just assuming that most of the people here like to get under the hood (of computers). 

But, you know better sir.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I've been under a few hoods.. Welcome to TSG...


----------



## carloborja (Nov 20, 2013)

ekim68 said:


> I've been under a few hoods.. Welcome to TSG...


I knew it. 

Thank you sir! Loving the community so far.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Another reason Apple possibly do so well is that there are limited things you can load on it whereas the others are more open.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

plus you void the warranty if you move a screw.


----------

